# University pet project.



## Davida (Oct 24, 2009)

Dear readers,
I would like some feedback from pet communities to help aid in my project at university.

We are designing packaging for a pet product for small animals suck as hamsters, mice and gerbils. What do you think of a packaging that could be used as a product in its self, such as a home or bedding.
we also need some feedback on whether people put cardboard in there cages as a toy or for them to chew.

we have a number of ideas here are a few:
(Please tell us what you think of them.)

- A bedding box which contains bedding. You put it in the cage after you have cleaned out the pet and the pet would chew the box, get to the bedding and use the whole box as bedding as well as the included bedding.

- A box with treats in which after you have given the treats to the hamster you (and your children ) can assemble a cardboard house for the hamster ( with no glue )

Any comments will be appreciated and will help a lot.
Regards,
David.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Most of my hams wouldnt chew the boxes 

I do use cardboard toys tho as they all love them


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi David,

I think both sound very good ideas! I have 2 rats and they love to chew and play with cardboard. I also have a guinea who nests in cardboard boxes but doesn't chew it.

In the past, all of my hamsters have chewed, but I think that the idea is still good- -like a temporary/disposable nest box.

I really like the idea of being able to use the packaging of something as a toy.

The bedding idea is really brilliant.I'd definately buy one for my rats.

Good Luck


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, brilliant ideas ! I'd buy them !!!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I was thinking about that the other day! It would be a great idea I think  What course are you doing?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Both ideas are brillient 

My gerbils would love it


----------

